# My literature (The Chronicles of Keyes)



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 29, 2016)

A millenial piece of work, but enjoy. BJ
-----------------------------
Chapter 1: Preparation

It was quiet around part of outer space where the Golden Rod, a 
gargantuan flying vessel, was surfing through. Not a sound or
action is performed near attention. And best of all, no Covescales 
were visible. This was the perfect opportunity for Captain Jacob 
Winifred Keyes to assign his next action.

Who is Captain Jacob Winifred Keyes you might wonder? I'll describe 
him later. You know, for best for last reasons.

Inside the Golden Rod were around a billion people doing different 
tasks and duties. Some of these duties were cooking, engineering, 
and preparing to fight. Different classes of soldiers were assigned
for 3/4 of the population. So many were the variety of classes, but 
there was only one sargeant and one captain in the whole army. Of 
course, we know who the captain is. But the sargeant African 
American is the igniting and hardboiled Maroon V. Janson.

Sargeant Janson was steady, tactical and is incredibly gifted with 
pinpoint accuracy and leadership. Once he joined the army, for only
a few days, his talents were realized and he quickly became 
sargeant of the whole army.

The current situation was neutral, and everyone was in their 
stations. The idling lasted for a couple of weeks. Everyone seemed 
to almost forget the purpose they were traveling in space but 
Captain Keyes didn't for a second.

The main purpose these travelers were surfing in space was to find 
a sanctuary. A sanctuary with no Covescales and hazardous
disasters. For a very long time, everyone on this ship suffered an 
extremely long period of suffering, animosity, grief, crying and 
pain on their once inhabited planet.

But that wasn't all, Keyes had his own purpose. He wanted to find 
where his precious love has gone to. Keyes and his wife, Celine 
Guille DeVale, despite the whole conflict and suffering in their 
planet years, loved one another and shared their lives in their own 
sanctuary and harmony. Invoulentarily, Celine was abducted by a 
mysterious man in black space armor. Keyes didn't know who he was, 
or what he clearly looked like, but Keyes vowed if he ever found 
him again, he would annihilate him. ...or it.

During the peaceful time of solitude, Keyes paced through the 
control decks and inspected the process of everyone's motives. As 
he was scanning for any lazy intentions, he spoke to himself about 
something he has in his mind.

"Welp, so far so good." Keyes criticized, then started to channel to another thought.

"I don't understand. Why would the Covescales oppose us before we 
left? For gold? Slavery? Food? Pleasure? It doesn't seem to make 
sense. But none of that matters now. We've made this ship with our 
own intelligence and now we're far away from those freaks of 

nature."

Keyes bowed his head and tied his hands behind his back as he tries 
to find answers. He was a fine man in his own nature and is an incredible martial arts fighter. He saved many soldiers' lives, and completed difficult tasks during his 
preclassed years. At his current age, 74, he knew exactly what to 
do in every situation. 74 may sound old, but Keyes barely had any 
sign of wrinkles and has the body of an ox.

Peace continued to flow through the stations, but suddenly...

A gallery of sirens went off.


----------



## Kelvin Denoy (Sep 23, 2016)

It's truly amazing to have visited this website as you have many quality filled useful posts to be shared with us. I have looked at some of your contents here and one thing is clear from that, no one will leave your site without having an impression of your posts.  Essay writing service reviews is a useful procedure since reviewers ordinarily recommend routes in which the paper can be enhanced or where guides need toward be cleared up.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 10, 2016)

Kelvin Denoy said:


> It's truly amazing to have visited this website as you have many quality filled useful posts to be shared with us. I have looked at some of your contents here and one thing is clear from that, no one will leave your site without having an impression of your posts.  Essay writing service reviews is a useful procedure since reviewers ordinarily recommend routes in which the paper can be enhanced or where guides need toward be cleared up.



Well, thanks so much for your support, Kelvin!! It really helps and I do hope my work will be published and successful. :3


----------

